# Average Age of Different Grad School Film Progs?



## BillyD (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you guys know the average ages, more or less, of the various top grad film programs?

Specifically UCLA, Columbia, NYU, USC, and AFI?

Also, have you heard any specific good or bad things about Columbia and UCLA?

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 15, 2007)

late twenties to mid thirties is the norm if you believe the PR, but I've heard of forty-somethings and 22 year-olds getting in.

At my AFI interview, I was the oldest by four to five years of the four candidates I met in the lobby...and I'm only 27.

So...this is an utterly useless post.


----------



## rockstar (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm a current undergrad at UC Davis...so you can guess my age  And I got an interview at UCLA


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats Rockstar.

So I guess the consensus is that there is no norm to the ages, huh?

;-)


----------



## BillyD (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.

I know that there are older and younger students in every school.  That's not the average.  Different programs traditionally do have different "average" ages of entering students.  And it seems to me those average ages are reflections of the weight the different schools put on life experience.  For example - UT grad=29.  Chapman grad=23.

If anyone does know the average ages of other programs, I'd appreciate hearing about them.

Thanks.


----------

